# Women's Health in Berlin



## wanderlusting (May 15, 2010)

I will be moving to Berlin later this year and I'm wondering about women's health and the availability of contraceptives in the country.

- Is a prescription needed to obtain birth control?
- What brands of birth control are available in Berlin?
- How much does one month of birth control cost (approximately)?

I've had some problems in other European countries finding brands/formulas and I'd like to keep my hormones as regular as possible...

Thanks!


----------



## JSturg (May 23, 2011)

I'm sure you'd find that every sort of contraceptive is available. For pills a prescription will definitely be required. Best is to meet with a physician as soon as you've settled in and take your current medication along so the new prescription can be co-ordinated with it.


----------

